# Warning about puppy play pens



## rona3579 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have just had the shock of my life which,if, I hadn't been close by it could have had disastorous results. I left my new 12 week old cairn pup in the play pen while I did some housework and to give my three other cairns a rest from her constanly wanting to play. She had tried to jump out and discovered that she could climb up the bars. When she reached the top she tried to jump over and caught her back paw in the join of the sections. She ended up hanging upside down, screaming, as you could imagine was terrified and had a bit of a sore leg. Has anyone else had the same problem with the hexigon shaped pens?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona3579 said:


> I have just had the shock of my life which,if, I hadn't been close by it could have had disastorous results. I left my new 12 week old cairn pup in the play pen while I did some housework and to give my three other cairns a rest from her constanly wanting to play. She had tried to jump out and discovered that she could climb up the bars. When she reached the top she tried to jump over and caught her back paw in the join of the sections. She ended up hanging upside down, screaming, as you could imagine was terrified and had a bit of a sore leg. Has anyone else had the same problem with the hexigon shaped pens?


Tinytashi's Welsh terrier all but amputated a toe on one of the Croft puppy pens the toe was left hanging by about 1/8 inch of skin and one very broken toe which had to be rebuilt luckily we have a very very clever vet most vets just would have amputated but he has done a wonderful job. Needless to say we no longer use it we now have invested in the Croft Freedom Play Pens


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

The only puppy pen i have ever used was a (diy) home made by me & i made a lid for it too, so no escapees could come to any harm.

Luckily you were around to save the pup...


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh my god that is awful  Hope your puppy is OK now!

Thanks for the warning, I personally have never used one but have always thought they were a good idea so thought it might be something to use in the future. I shall definitely not bother now.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

A friend of mine in Lhasa's had a pup that used to climb the puppy pen but thankfully he never tried to jump just sood there cause he was higher up and could see more. Little monter LOL.

I used to have a rabbit pen for my pups thought it would work just aswell, but have since bought a hexagon pen as the rabbit pen was little square's and my idybidy pups kept getting their little heads through the square's and then get stuck, so hasen to say that one oesn't get used any more. I also find large crates work well as puppy pens too.

take care

Sarah


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

never with a play pen but Mia did it on the spindals of the staircase when she was a pup  The noise she made was horrendous. I felt really bad about it for ages. We then got a stairgate to stop it happening again. 

Hope your little poochie is recovering ok. x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

we make kennels etc and have never had any problems with our pens,we use them ourselves aswell


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> we make kennels etc and have never had any problems with our pens,we use them ourselves aswell


They look like very good quality pens how much do you normally sell them for and also do you make them pom size hehehe.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

I found my youngest puppy silently hanging by her teeth on tiptoes in a crate a few days after I got her. it was a full size adult crate with divider, unfortunately one row of bars were at the exact height for her to get her teeth onto but unable to get them off. Luckily I'd only been out for a few minutes, but I got a smaller crate straight away that she couldn't do that on.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Rona, have you reported this to the manufacturer? You should also take some photos. 

I have never used a puppy pen for Luika, but would honestly be lost without his crate. The other day I turned my back for a few seconds and he had my husbands best Ben Sherman shirt in his teeth, taring it up. 

Needless to say I haven't told him yet!!!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We dont use the ones with mesh bars and things. Of course they are going to be dangerous at points. We use vertical metal bars, although pups sometimes do get their heads stuck but we but wood around the edge so they can't


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

we used a self made pen for the dogs but gave it up after 2 months as whatever we did maya was just too clever and managed to escape it everytime :confused1: we shouldnt have let her watch too much prison break with us  anyway...after searching the whole pen for a ladder we decided that she is just to intelligent and we got rid of the pen.

I would definitly report it to the manufacturer and ask for the money back!


----------



## baillieswells (Dec 27, 2008)

For many years I have used a portable puppy pen in the garden, made of wire-mesh panels. One problem is that I have to continually move it as the grass becomes soiled. (Luckily I have plenty of lawn). However,a couple of years ago I bought a NOZTONOZ soft pen made of tough material fastened onto tubular metal frame.The material is attached to the frame with 'Velcro'. Much lighter and easier to move than the wire-mesh one and I have used it for my previous two litters when the puppies were between about five weeks and eight weeks, when the puppies went to their new homes. 

My present litter, which was only two, I have decided to run on. A couple of days ago, when the pups were nine weeks old, I found Moss outside the pen playing with Treen, Isla was still inside. 

I presumed that Treen who is eight months old, had pushed up one of the Velcro corners and Moss had pushed his way through. 

No such luck, the next time Moss was in the pen I saw him pulling as hard as he could with his teeth on the 'Velcro' fastenings along the bottom rail. He had soon pulled enough loose to push his way through. End of pen as a safe haven! 

Obviously it would be much more sensible to have the fastening on the outside not the inside. I doubt the 'designer' had ever seen the tenacity and jaw strength of a BT puppy! It would be possible to reverse the panels, but here the fastening clips on the two ends where the pen closes would be on the inside, and a BT puppy would make short work of them. 

I have e-mailed the manufacturer telling them about their poor design, but so far no reply. 

Just another example of the escape artist ability and intelligence of the Border Terrier. 

Has anyone else experience of such pens?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

ive never used a playpen, i use a large size dog crate for time out/sleep/when i cannit supervise.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

one of our little dogs did the same thing in the metal hexagon shaped playpen! she was screaming coz her leg was caught luckily no harm because we were there within seconds but i would definately not use unsupervised


----------

